# Latest Arrival



## amysue (May 6, 2017)

Pokey "McCalls KL Pocahontas" foaled last night. A beautiful pinto filly, sired by Redman "McCalls Oh my Gosh". No name yet, only a week past her due date. Relieved all are doing well, so now we can get some sleep.


----------



## PintoPalLover (May 6, 2017)

Congratulations amysue ! Beautiful baby girl


----------



## Cayuse (May 6, 2017)

"Oh my Gosh" she's lovely!

That is really what my first thought was seeing her picture and before I read her sires name.

Love that blaze ☺


----------



## Squeaks (May 7, 2017)

What a cutie!! You'll have to keep us up to date on new pictures as she grows!


----------



## chandab (May 7, 2017)

Congrats, she's darling.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 8, 2017)

Awww love that face marking.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## paintponylvr (May 17, 2017)

I thought I had replied to this one.

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 18, 2017)

Love her! Congratulations.


----------

